# New lighting setup



## faas

Played around last night with a new lighting setup to have a more natural look than a light box.  Taken in a dark room on my kitchen table with a single light.  Let me know what you all think?  Does it work?


----------



## Jim15

I'm far from an expert but it looks good to me.


----------



## tomtedesco

Looks great.


----------



## zaqdesigns

Looks good! Using softbox?


----------



## faas

zaqdesigns said:


> Looks good! Using softbox?



This was not, actually.  Just a clamp-on lamp with a LED bulb.  A friend of mine is a professional photographer and we were talking about pen/product photos the other day.  She suggested this article and i thought I'd try it.  A higher light set with a softbox/strobe would be better... But I need new lenses and a different body before I go buying accessories :biggrin:


----------



## zaqdesigns

Nice. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob in SF

Great pen and pic


----------



## tomted62

Beautiful pen.  The reflection is distracting though since the clip and the tip are so visible but the body isn't.  JMHO.


----------



## wouldentu2?

The reflection on the board is distracting, maybe the same background hit with some 0000 steel wool.


----------



## faas

wouldentu2? said:


> The reflection on the board is distracting, maybe the same background hit with some 0000 steel wool.


 
It's my kitchen table.... I spent too many hours finishing it to scratch with steel wool :biggrin:

This was actually set on glass.  I was going for some reflection, but see your point.  I've since used it without.


----------



## jamesburger

That is a nice pen, and nice photo. I especially like the rim light on the back edge.

If I may, I do agree that the reflection is a bit much. The way you lit it, if you remove the glass you should still get a similar shaped reflection in the wood grain surface though most like it would be more diffuse, distorted, and subtler. 

If you wanted to tone down the reflection but keep the glass you could experiment with a polarizing filter and experiment with lighting angles. A polarizer might tone it down to a less distracting but still interesting state.

I'd also consider leaving a bit more space around the edges. Give the pen some compositional breathing room. It will appear a slight bit smaller but will draw the eye more effectively into the composition.

The difference between a good and a great photo often comprises a handful of minor adjustments that bring it all together to a universal appeal.

Good luck!


----------



## faas

jamesburger said:


> That is a nice pen, and nice photo. I especially like the rim light on the back edge.
> 
> If I may, I do agree that the reflection is a bit much. The way you lit it, if you remove the glass you should still get a similar shaped reflection in the wood grain surface though most like it would be more diffuse, distorted, and subtler.
> 
> If you wanted to tone down the reflection but keep the glass you could experiment with a polarizing filter and experiment with lighting angles. A polarizer might tone it down to a less distracting but still interesting state.
> 
> I'd also consider leaving a bit more space around the edges. Give the pen some compositional breathing room. It will appear a slight bit smaller but will draw the eye more effectively into the composition.
> 
> The difference between a good and a great photo often comprises a handful of minor adjustments that bring it all together to a universal appeal.
> 
> Good luck!



I appreciate the comments.  Always like hearing others opinions.  I did take a few directly on the wood but I'd have to go back and look to see why I didn't select them.  As for the composition/ crop, if I remember right, the piece it was sitting on was not very big. At the low angle I had to crop it tight to avoid the edges :frown:


----------



## jamesburger

Small surfaces and backgrounds are definitely a challenge. Even for small objects, photographers often find themselves in want of more space all around. I've learned that if a surface is smaller than 3-4 ft wide, it's generally not worth the limitations regardless of how beautiful it is - too hard to set a sweeping angle. Just a lesson from experience.


----------



## He-Bar-Row

*I use 3 lights natural lighting on desk lamps*


----------



## MDWine

If I may be so bold, perhaps a white "card" or paper reflector behind the pen out of the frame.  This would lighten that shadow behind and "fill out" the color of the pen.

Nice work, BTW, the blank is excellent!


----------



## howsitwork

A strange observation but the curved back support on some plastic seats  forms a really good solid colour back ground. The type of seats you get in college eating areas, usually one piece with chrome legs works.

The pens sit in the curve and you get no distraction from reflected light or sharp edges. Wish I had a picture of the chairs I mean to show you. - sorry about that . Ian


----------

